# Fake exhaust replaced by real exhaust?



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Has anyone removed the fake exhaust on their Tiguan and used the space from the fake exhaust for real exhaust tips. Hate the fake exhaust and would like to have real exhaust tips in that section of the rear valence!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Check the what did you do to your Tiguan thread, some examples there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

*GOLF R Exhaust 2 TIGUAN*


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Has anyone tried to take the stock exhaust and "modify" it (simply) by just adding "some parts" to the ends that are there now?
Even if we had to cut a small section off (so it isn't initially pointing down)?
There are tons of dual tipped ends that are available....

Just asking...

Bob.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

That is what I would like to know. I just want to pop out the fake exhausts blanks and have my mechanic just extend some tips out the back from my stock exhaust. Not looking for a full one R exhaust or anything else. Just a small tweak of what is already there.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'd like to leave out the "mechanic" part, if at all possible...

Bob.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

I have to include the mechanic part as he the fabricator, welder and master of all things mechanical.


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

Bmanx said:


> I have to include the mechanic part as he the fabricator, welder and master of all things mechanical.



Your friend should be able to come up with something easily especially if you are going to keep the OE muffler. There will be work regardless as you have to remove the fake cover per video.

Friend's son helped fabricate my design for my son's 08 C30. The exhaust tubing was purchased from O'Reilly. If I recall correctly I just found a long complete pre-fab exhaust tube with the number of bends needed as they are cheaper. The one I used was for an early model Ford van around $20 and we cut it up. Exhaust tips were from Amazon.




Amazon.com




*DC Sports EX-1013 Performance Bolt-On Resonated Muffler Slant Exhaust Tip - $22.39 *















Tacked and ready to weld. The unequal length and sized tubing gave this a great deep rumble and pops also. Had very, very little room under the car beside very short distance from the cut exhaust to the back of the car. Not the best bends nor prettiest welds but can't see it.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm looking at this unit from the MK8 GTI Clubsport. It only has one outlet per side but it sounds good.
The Tiguan wouldn’t require the new valance because the fake exhaust ports are wide enough, although you would have to lengthen the pipes slightly.


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

I initially was planing to do just that (extend the tail pipes of the stock suitcase muffler and add dual tips). After laying out the shape of the pipes that would be needed to get them perfectly even out the back I realized that since this mod was only for looks and it’s the ladies car anyways I came up with a way to get the look I wanted with much less work and the benefit of getting them to sit perfectly symmetrical since that was one of the elements that took us a good amount of time to get right on the custom exhaust we built for my 19 GTI. 

Cliff notes : purchased tips for under $100, welded some 16gauge stainless scrap metal to the tops, Drilled and bolted to the underbody flange.

End result was to replace fake plastic tips with fake metal tips, haha. *you cannot see that they are fake either unless you are under the vehicle.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Brilliant!

How much more work would it take to actually "connect" the two.
I see bolt (or studs) for your "brackets", what was involved there?

Looks Awesome!

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Could you just use some flex pipe to connect the two?

Bob.


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

To truly weld the tips to the suitcase it was roughly going to take about 4 to 5 pie cut welds to get the angle right per side (without a shop that has a bender). Flex pipe wouldn’t work to hold the tips in place and if you bolted it like I did and connected to the exhaust you would be transmitting vibrations into the car since the tips are not isolated with rubber hanger.

I just clamped the brackets in place and drilled mounting holes then just used some nuts and bolts with lock washers.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm not saying to use the flex pipe to hold the tips in place.
I love what you did!
What I'm saying, is the form yours is now, could you connect a flex pipe and finish the connection?

I used to have access to a master craftsman at the plant I worked at, but that was 5+ yrs ago (retired).
I would have to see what I could do to manage the brackets for the tips (and I might choose a little different tips (not crazy about the "bluing", sorry)).

I do not like the fake tips and would settle for your solution in a heartbeat, just wondering if there is a good (easy) way to finish it off....

Great job!

Bob.


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

Yeah, if you did connect them with flex (would need to be extremely flexible) they could transmit vibrations to the car so you would need to modify the hanger connections with some form of rubber isolators.

no need to apologize, car mods are all personal preference and for this car I wanted the style to match my GTIs exhaust I made , haha.


----------



## Norco1 (Mar 5, 2021)

El_bigote_AJ said:


> Yeah, if you did connect them with flex (would need to be extremely flexible) they could transmit vibrations to the car so you would need to modify the hanger connections with some form of rubber isolators.
> 
> no need to apologize, car mods are all personal preference and for this car I wanted the style to match my GTIs exhaust I made , haha.
> View attachment 151407
> ...


I love it!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

.


El_bigote_AJ said:


> Yeah, if you did connect them with flex (would need to be extremely flexible) they could transmit vibrations to the car so you would need to modify the hanger connections with some form of rubber isolators.
> 
> no need to apologize, car mods are all personal preference and for this car I wanted the style to match my GTIs exhaust I made , haha.
> View attachment 151407
> ...


Any interest in helping me with a similar setup?
I'm old, but I appreciate great cars!
I would supply the tips (shipping back and forth) and pay for the modification..
You seem to have some really good mechanical engineering skills...

Just curious..

Bob.


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

sorry I don’t do the physical welding or have a jig setup, we did it all by 1 off type of just holding the tips in-place hitting with a marker and crossing our fingers it worked - in this case it did.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Understood.
Maybe when it warms up a bit, I'll give it a go.
Been fairly handy with "mods" over the past 20 yrs or so.
Did some "modding" on this....



http://imgur.com/hWF0Fgl




http://imgur.com/qXbw0qC




http://imgur.com/ibRhmV8


----------



## Fuap348 (Feb 7, 2012)

El_bigote_AJ said:


> I initially was planing to do just that (extend the tail pipes of the stock suitcase muffler and add dual tips). After laying out the shape of the pipes that would be needed to get them perfectly even out the back I realized that since this mod was only for looks and it’s the ladies car anyways I came up with a way to get the look I wanted with much less work and the benefit of getting them to sit perfectly symmetrical since that was one of the elements that took us a good amount of time to get right on the custom exhaust we built for my 19 GTI.
> 
> Cliff notes : purchased tips for under $100, welded some 16gauge stainless scrap metal to the tops, Drilled and bolted to the underbody flange.
> 
> ...


What tips are those?


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

Fuap348 said:


> What tips are those?


Just cheap eBay/Amazon China specials.
Used the same brand on my GTI and they still look new and solid after 3 years of use.









2X Blue Burnt Exhaust Duo Slant Polished Staggered Tip 2.5''In 3.5''Out Left Right


Description: 100%New,Never Be Used Premium Quality T304 Stainless Steel Exhaust Tip Inlet: 2.5" (63mm) Outlet: 3.5" (89mm) Total length: 9.5" (241mm) Width: 7" (178mm) Weld-On Type Slant Cut Duo Layer Polished Surface Blue Burnt Tips Duo Outlets Staggered Instruction is not included...



www.blackhorse-racing.com


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

El_bigote_AJ said:


> I initially was planing to do just that (extend the tail pipes of the stock suitcase muffler and add dual tips). After laying out the shape of the pipes that would be needed to get them perfectly even out the back I realized that since this mod was only for looks and it’s the ladies car anyways I came up with a way to get the look I wanted with much less work and the benefit of getting them to sit perfectly symmetrical since that was one of the elements that took us a good amount of time to get right on the custom exhaust we built for my 19 GTI.
> 
> Cliff notes : purchased tips for under $100, welded some 16gauge stainless scrap metal to the tops, Drilled and bolted to the underbody flange.
> 
> ...



That's a great idea. Install tips first then connect. Cut the downward portion on the suitcase and attach flex or remove the suitcase altogether and have a muffler shop fabricate a Y to split. We cut off the dual exhaust muffler (delete) and used a flex to test the sound before fabricating the dual exhaust pipes on our 08 C30.



Amazon.com


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

El_bigote_AJ said:


> View attachment 151359


Looks great


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

hadid21 said:


> Or a custom one is better, it may be more expensive, but it is cooler and more powerful.


Yeah… I made a fully custom one on my GTI.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CU9b0WgLjkF/


when it came to doing for the Tiguan with a gen b motor on a stage 1 tune, the work was not worth it to me as the last thing I wanted was a louder exhaust on a Tiguan and you’ll gain negligible power from a catback when you’re real restriction is the factory downpipe and cats.

post yours up when you get it done though, so it can be an added reference to the thread for options.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Golf R exhaust on mine. Needed a little fabrication in moving the tips wider but otherwise uses the same hangers, etc. Mine is the R line and the fake tips pop out pretty easy.
Mk7 Golf R Exhaust on MQB Tiguan


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

mattchatr said:


> Golf R exhaust on mine. Needed a little fabrication in moving the tips wider but otherwise uses the same hangers, etc. Mine is the R line and the fake tips pop out pretty easy.
> Mk7 Golf R Exhaust on MQB Tiguan


Yup, your thread was the first one on google images (the twins cars shot) that took me to your thread to see how the rear valence was already perfect to fit quad tips.


----------

